# Can 6.4metres Motorhome shrink to 5.9meters? (NORWAY TRIP)



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

My wife and want to plan a Norway Trip next year. We understand that vans more than 6metres attract high toll charges. 

Do most toll operatives at the pay stations abroad recognise 6.4metre vans as bigger than 6m or do they rely on the integrity of the owner drivers to declare the correct length? 

We have been practising saying " Yes, I know it looks bigger, but trust me... It's only 5.99m... honest!"

What is the experience of you serious European Motorhomers on charges - v - actual sizes and weights?

Pat and Wendy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Can 6.4metres Motorhome shrink to 5.9meters? (NORWAY TRI*



seaviews2 said:


> My wife and want to plan a Norway Trip next year. We understand that vans more than 6metres attract high toll charges.
> 
> Do most toll operatives at the pay stations abroad recognise 6.4metre vans as bigger than 6m or do they rely on the integrity of the owner drivers to declare the correct length?
> 
> ...


At two toll booths we saw 6m long marks on the road to aid the toll booth operator.

At one of the more touristy ferry crossings one of the guys was walking along next to the larger motorhomes with some sort of measuring thing with a wheel as they were waiting in the car park.

I reckon mostly though that you will get away with it, (i'm not condoning it) but we left behind a german who argued the toss. Don't try it on Wightlink to the IOW though on height I've beeen measured three times in my old romahome. (3cm over the height restriction)

Regards Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Length*

Hello there,

Just do not take the Mick and they will not bother.

IE do not book a 10m USA Truck in as 7m and they will not bother you. This year we have done 10 Sea Crossings and the only operater not to bother with a rough visual was Norfolkline.

Otherwise with a 7 metre you may get away with up to around 7.5m

Trev


----------

